#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Rourkela , btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## Nitisha0118

*YEAR OF ESTABLISHMENT*


1961 CONVERTED TO NIT : 2002
*
HOW TO REACH
*Nearest Airport : Birsa Munda Airport, Ranchi
Distance from Airport : 230km
Next Nearest Airport : Biju Patnaik Airport, Bhubaneswar
Distance from Airport : 350km

Nearest Railway Station : Rourkela Railway Station
Distance from Airport : 7km

*CAMPUS FACILITIES*



CanteenGirls HostelBoys HostelLibarySportsWi-FiPark
*
RANKING*
*National*
By Outlook India in 2015 : 12
By CSR-GHRDC among East & Central India colleges in 2015 : 10
By Edu Rand in 2015 : 21
By DQ-CMR among top govt. T-schools in 2015 : 9
In 2015, out of 31 NITs it was 10th.

*MODE OF ADMISSION

*
One needs to qualify JEE (MAIN), where weightage to this Examination is 60% and to XII Board Examination Result is 40%. Admissions are on the basis of the rank in JEE (Main).
*
COURSES OFFERED
**B.TECH*

Bio TechnologyCeramic EngineeringChemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical and Materials EngineeringMining EngineeringElectronics and Instrumentation EngineeringBio Medical EngineeringFood Processing EngineeringIndustrial Design

*CUT - OFFS*
*Quota* 
*Institute Name* 
*Branch name* 
*Open Rank* 
*Open(PwD) Rank* 
*OBC Rank* 
*OBC(PwD) Rank* 
*SC Rank* 
*SC(PwD) Rank* 
*ST Rank* 
*ST(PwD) Rank* 

*OR* 
*CR* 
*OR* 
*CR* 
*OR* 
*CR* 
*OR* 
*CR* 
*OR* 
*CR* 
*OR* 
*CR* 
*OR* 
*CR* 
*OR* 
*CR* 

HS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Chemistry 
42970 
56373 
0 
0 
83231 
97028 
0 
0 
113186 
232713 
0 
0 
293379 
293379 
0 
0 

OS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Chemistry 
19325 
31163 
0 
0 
33238 
40517 
0 
0 
184395 
186470 
0 
0 
275268 
285791 
0 
0 

HS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
5 Year Integrated M.Sc. In Life Science 
53647 
61749 
730872 
730872 
107450 
132092 
0 
0 
232393 
303215 
0 
0 
379830 
379830 
0 
0 

OS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
5 Year Integrated M.Sc. In Life Science 
34682 
46902 
0 
0 
51044 
54121 
0 
0 
154151 
192383 
0 
0 
275374 
275374 
0 
0 

HS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Mathematics 
31960 
54319 
0 
0 
68892 
86552 
0 
0 
193688 
212918 
0 
0 
371040 
371040 
0 
0 

OS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Mathematics 
21432 
29003 
322343 
322343 
34741 
40416 
0 
0 
126619 
140820 
0 
0 
196660 
196660 
0 
0 

HS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Physics 
31374 
42338 
0 
0 
64773 
90269 
0 
0 
236711 
256631 
0 
0 
311051 
311051 
0 
0 

OS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Physics 
7692 
23130 
0 
0 
37868 
40107 
0 
0 
132208 
155518 
0 
0 
303118 
303118 
0 
0 

HS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
5-year Dual Degree B.Tech Chemical Engineering & M.Tech. Chemical Engineering 
24106 
24419 
0 
0 
56375 
68140 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 
267116 
267116 
0 
0 

OS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
5-year Dual Degree B.Tech Chemical Engineering & M.Tech. Chemical Engineering 
18655 
20017 
0 
0 
24688 
24688 
0 
0 
109577 
109577 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 

HS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
5-year Dual Degree B.Tech Civil Engineering & M. Tech. Transportation Engineering 
24068 
24572 
0 
0 
29339 
29339 
0 
0 
151741 
151741 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 

OS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
5-year Dual Degree B.Tech Civil Engineering & M. Tech. Transportation Engineering 
15650 
18829 
0 
0 
22657 
22979 
0 
0 
113670 
113670 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 

HS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
5-year Dual Degree B.Tech Civil Engineering & M. Tech. Water Resources Engineering 
24728 
24913 
0 
0 
44245 
51448 
0 
0 
115745 
115745 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 

OS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
5-year Dual Degree B.Tech Civil Engineering & M. Tech. Water Resources Engineering 
13912 
18326 
0 
0 
22577 
22577 
0 
0 
113169 
113169 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 

HS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
5-year Dual Degree B.Tech Computer Science & Engg. and M.Tech. Computer Science 
4715 
14828 
0 
0 
33267 
33267 
0 
0 
158669 
158669 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 

OS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
5-year Dual Degree B.Tech Computer Science & Engg. and M.Tech. Computer Science 
7768 
8017 
0 
0 
14100 
16331 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 
141119 
141119 
0 
0 

HS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
5-year Dual Degree B.Tech Electrical Engineering & M.Tech. Electronic Systems & Communications 
20588 
21159 
0 
0 
41953 
41953 
0 
0 
140757 
140757 
0 
0 
242581 
242581 
0 
0 

OS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
5-year Dual Degree B.Tech Electrical Engineering & M.Tech. Electronic Systems & Communications 
9925 
14044 
0 
0 
18447 
18447 
676192 
676192 
0 
0 
869794 
869794 
0 
0 
0 
0 

HS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
5-year Dual Degree B.Tech. Ceramic Engineering & M.Tech. in Industrial Ceramics 
33986 
39357 
0 
0 
74393 
74393 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 
295425 
295425 
0 
0 

OS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
5-year Dual Degree B.Tech. Ceramic Engineering & M.Tech. in Industrial Ceramics 
26630 
29469 
0 
0 
39082 
39082 
0 
0 
112633 
112633 
0 
0 
282519 
282519 
0 
0 

HS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
5-year Dual Degree B.Tech. Electrical Engineering & M.Tech. Control & Automation 
13216 
20207 
0 
0 
38532 
38532 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 
160035 
160035 
0 
0 

OS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
5-year Dual Degree B.Tech. Electrical Engineering & M.Tech. Control & Automation 
9455 
14935 
0 
0 
22343 
22472 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 
146780 
146780 
0 
0 

HS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
5-year Dual Degree B.Tech. Electrical Engineering & M.Tech. Power Electronics & Drives 
18247 
21642 
0 
0 
32903 
32903 
0 
0 
178399 
178399 
0 
0 
234146 
234146 
0 
0 

OS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
5-year Dual Degree B.Tech. Electrical Engineering & M.Tech. Power Electronics & Drives 
12010 
13014 
236917 
236917 
20072 
20072 
0 
0 
66213 
66213 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 

HS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
5-year Dual Degree B.Tech. Electronics & Communication Engineering & M.Tech. Communication & Network 
12141 
20582 
0 
0 
38513 
48340 
0 
0 
177719 
177719 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 

OS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
5-year Dual Degree B.Tech. Electronics & Communication Engineering & M.Tech. Communication & Network 
8785 
10118 
0 
0 
17099 
17099 
0 
0 
83400 
83400 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 

HS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
5-year Dual Degree B.Tech. Electronics & Instrumentation Engineering & M.Tech. VLSI Design & Embedded Systems 
21537 
22762 
0 
0 
49127 
49127 
0 
0 
180874 
180874 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 

OS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
5-year Dual Degree B.Tech. Electronics & Instrumentation Engineering & M.Tech. VLSI Design & Embedded Systems 
9154 
15018 
0 
0 
17275 
17275 
0 
0 
87930 
87930 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 

HS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
5-year Dual Degree B.Tech. Mechanical Engineering & M.Tech. Mechatronics & Automation 
7029 
20077 
318917 
318917 
26719 
26719 
0 
0 
160494 
160494 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 

OS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
5-year Dual Degree B.Tech. Mechanical Engineering & M.Tech. Mechatronics & Automation 
4930 
10133 
0 
0 
15821 
16036 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 
54989 
54989 
0 
0 

HS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
5-year Dual Degree B.Tech. Metallurgical & Materials Engineering & M.Tech. Metallurgical & Materials Engineering 
27566 
27784 
0 
0 
57459 
70036 
0 
0 
184599 
184599 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 

OS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
5-year Dual Degree B.Tech. Metallurgical & Materials Engineering & M.Tech. Metallurgical & Materials Engineering 
22731 
23802 
0 
0 
30277 
30277 
0 
0 
130767 
130767 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 

HS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
5-year Dual Degree B.Tech. Mining Engineering & M.Tech. Mining Engineering 
28012 
29331 
0 
0 
61369 
61369 
0 
0 
140690 
140690 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 

OS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
5-year Dual Degree B.Tech. Mining Engineering & M.Tech. Mining Engineering 
24241 
27393 
0 
0 
29666 
29666 
0 
0 
136439 
136439 
0 
0 
199892 
199892 
0 
0 

HS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
5-year Dual Degree Computer Science & Engg. and M.Tech. Information Security 
11167 
15686 
0 
0 
39811 
51055 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 
148280 
148280 
0 
0 

OS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
5-year Dual Degree Computer Science & Engg. and M.Tech. Information Security 
7897 
9036 
0 
0 
16447 
16447 
0 
0 
78246 
78246 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 
0 

HS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
Architecture 
2169 
3820 
58769 
58769 
6437 
9767 
0 
0 
18395 
18695 
0 
0 
21009 
21009 
0 
0 

OS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
Architecture 
2217 
3038 
0 
0 
3766 
4488 
0 
0 
12620 
13249 
0 
0 
24665 
24665 
0 
0 

HS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
Bio Medical Engineering 
38486 
47548 
0 
0 
80711 
89771 
0 
0 
212787 
248071 
0 
0 
328393 
328393 
0 
0 

OS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
Bio Medical Engineering 
26870 
32256 
0 
0 
33428 
39502 
0 
0 
157896 
157896 
0 
0 
236468 
236468 
0 
0 

HS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
Bio Technology 
27910 
41017 
684385 
684385 
41552 
70092 
0 
0 
191773 
208815 
0 
0 
319193 
319193 
0 
0 

OS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
Bio Technology 
21854 
25351 
0 
0 
28723 
33203 
0 
0 
147312 
160398 
0 
0 
203007 
203007 
0 
0 

HS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
Ceramic Engineering 
28538 
35471 
330088 
330088 
40580 
64099 
0 
0 
191766 
229447 
0 
0 
253913 
253913 
0 
0 

OS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
Ceramic Engineering 
25081 
30494 
0 
0 
34336 
38095 
744504 
744504 
157920 
167272 
0 
0 
249088 
254959 
0 
0 

HS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
Chemical Engineering 
16154 
22480 
0 
0 
38130 
53325 
0 
0 
140653 
174050 
0 
0 
154094 
164216 
0 
0 

OS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
Chemical Engineering 
10330 
16073 
0 
0 
18458 
23801 
0 
0 
36933 
96168 
0 
0 
175659 
192604 
0 
0 

HS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
Civil Engineering 
9774 
18931 
0 
0 
27334 
36375 
0 
0 
88294 
110806 
0 
0 
119081 
138679 
0 
0 

OS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
Civil Engineering 
10690 
13278 
144387 
144387 
15027 
18908 
0 
0 
64164 
77381 
0 
0 
98717 
101193 
0 
0 

HS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
Computer Science & Engineering 
4858 
13316 
0 
0 
17177 
28046 
0 
0 
46698 
103606 
0 
0 
81607 
127810 
0 
0 

OS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
Computer Science & Engineering 
2540 
5788 
175844 
175844 
7219 
10610 
0 
0 
45952 
61954 
0 
0 
69332 
104921 
0 
0 

HS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
Electrical Engineering 
5054 
14113 
0 
0 
23440 
31598 
0 
0 
47368 
80157 
0 
0 
79668 
92821 
0 
0 

OS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
Electrical Engineering 
6477 
9576 
169445 
169445 
10310 
13274 
0 
0 
62645 
75441 
0 
0 
102208 
119765 
0 
0 

HS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
Electronics & Communication Engineering 
3189 
15195 
139051 
139051 
20512 
30318 
0 
0 
74965 
104898 
0 
0 
127261 
127261 
0 
0 

OS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
Electronics & Communication Engineering 
5191 
6656 
0 
0 
8588 
10488 
307858 
307858 
30293 
47730 
0 
0 
108319 
108319 
0 
0 

HS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
Electronics & Instrumentation Engineering 
15222 
18765 
0 
0 
31401 
37354 
264821 
264821 
92378 
166468 
0 
0 
176832 
176832 
0 
0 

OS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
Electronics & Instrumentation Engineering 
6727 
12821 
0 
0 
13983 
18916 
0 
0 
89479 
98186 
0 
0 
141342 
141342 
0 
0 

HS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
Food Processing Engineering 
29095 
49087 
0 
0 
69013 
93955 
0 
0 
245727 
249292 
0 
0 
295380 
295380 
0 
0 

OS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
Food Processing Engineering 
24847 
28573 
657415 
657415 
32910 
39196 
0 
0 
138469 
160057 
0 
0 
224627 
224627 
0 
0 

HS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
Industrial Design 
22946 
27083 
634249 
634249 
56118 
60927 
0 
0 
125502 
177287 
0 
0 
185410 
185410 
0 
0 

OS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
Industrial Design 
20052 
23473 
0 
0 
23519 
29762 
0 
0 
132261 
134064 
0 
0 
209104 
209104 
0 
0 

HS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
Mechanical Engineering 
3971 
8668 
0 
0 
9615 
21631 
0 
0 
28809 
88762 
0 
0 
64932 
100992 
0 
0 

OS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
Mechanical Engineering 
4834 
7914 
0 
0 
9271 
12224 
268647 
268647 
26918 
52731 
0 
0 
92118 
110484 
0 
0 

HS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
Metallurgical & Materials Engineering 
19519 
25785 
0 
0 
45630 
55890 
0 
0 
156704 
187578 
0 
0 
149269 
157719 
0 
0 

OS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
Metallurgical & Materials Engineering 
16587 
21158 
611892 
611892 
25370 
29944 
0 
0 
105328 
124991 
0 
0 
178376 
178376 
0 
0 

HS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
Mining Engineering 
25182 
27806 
0 
0 
41210 
54171 
0 
0 
114652 
176877 
0 
0 
185331 
185331 
0 
0 

OS 
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 
Mining Engineering 
15172 
22667 
0 
0 
24377 
28269 
0 
0 
60986 
117559 
0 
0 
124799 
124799 
0 
0 







*FEE STRUCTURE

**Particulars*
Amount

*Admission Fees*
₹ 1,500

*Tuition Fees*
₹ 35,000

*Other Fees*
₹ 5,000

*Student Activity fee*
₹ 2,000

*Medical fee*
₹ 1,000

*Book fee*
₹ 1,000

*Hostel seat Rent*
₹ 2,000

*Caution money*
₹ 5,000

*Institute Emergency Fund*
₹ 10,000

*Hall Establishment Fee*
₹ 2,500

*Mess Advance*
₹ 17,500

*Total*
₹ 82,500

*AI*:
All India 



*PLACEMENTS
**HIGHLIGHTS*
Rs. 15.25 lakhs per annum offered by Snapdeal
Rs. 14 lakhs per annum offered by PWC DIAC
Rs. 10.2 lakhs per annum offered by Microsoft
Rs. 10 lakhs per annum offered by MySmartPrice
Rs. 9.5 lakhs per annum offered by Coal India Ltd.
Rs. 9.2 lakhs per annum offered by Future First





  Similar Threads: NIT Karnataka , btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities , btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities RGIPT, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities. IIT Kharagpur, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities. NIT Rourkela btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Rourkela btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities,

----------

